# PINK!! Honeys new bed and puppy pen!



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I made side panels and a brand new bed from scratch for Honey's Pen 
I am a beginner at sewing, so I am very proud at what I managed to do 
in just a few hours today! I couldn't find a bed that was pink and that I
liked so I decided to have a go at making one my self, 
Here is what I made:














































Sorry about the picture quality, My son broke my camera a few days
ago, so I had to use Hubbys, his camera refuses to work well indoors!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice!! Looks fab!!
Ive never seen a pink Yogi tray!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Very nice!! Looks fab!!
> Ive never seen a pink Yogi tray!!


Thanks!
I got the tray on ebay about 4 years ago.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thats beautiful, great job! Honey looks pretty pleased with it too


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> Thats beautiful, great job! Honey looks pretty pleased with it too


thanks!
Yep I think she is, her old bed was to small for her, this one has
a European pillow insert, so its a really good size.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

This is so beautiful


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

looks fab great job


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow I want one! I mean for me to live in too hee hee, it's GORGEOUS. What a good job you did there. I bet that she thinks she's in heaven, pink heaven.

Lovely. x


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

you did awesome  does she get under herself ?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow you did a GREAT job! I love it! Honey is definitely very proud of it too!!! Awesome job!

Is that just a regular pillow case with a pillow in it too? I was wanting to try and make one my friend does something like that but it's the longer pillows.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

sakyurek said:


> This is so beautiful


Thanks!



*Chloe* said:


> looks fab great job


Thanks!



Lisajazzi said:


> Wow I want one! I mean for me to live in too hee hee, it's GORGEOUS. What a good job you did there. I bet that she thinks she's in heaven, pink heaven.
> 
> Lovely. x


Thankyou! pink heaven is an understatement


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> you did awesome  does she get under herself ?


Yes she does! When I 1st put in her there when it was all finished, she was wagging her tail like crazy! I think she loves the new soft bed alot! She gets under the cover and you cant even see that she is in there


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> Wow you did a GREAT job! I love it! Honey is definitely very proud of it too!!! Awesome job!
> 
> Is that just a regular pillow case with a pillow in it too? I was wanting to try and make one my friend does something like that but it's the longer pillows.


No its not a regular pillow case, I brought a european pillow, and then tried to get a pillow case in hot pink to fit it... the cheapest I could find was $29 
So I just got extra material when I brought the pink material for the walls,
It took a long time to work out how to make the pillow case but I did it!! 
Im not the best sewer so I'm proud of what I did!! The butterfly is an iron-on 
(thanks sugarbaby)!! And then the top is some fur material that I got from 
spotlight.


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh you've done a brilliant job there hun, lucky Honey. x


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I LOVE it!!!! looks like a little princess lives there......... and she DOES!!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

That is my dream, to live in all pink! Honey is a very lucky girl! You did a great job!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice job! Love it!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Great job! Everything looks awesome & so cute!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> No its not a regular pillow case, I brought a european pillow, and then tried to get a pillow case in hot pink to fit it... the cheapest I could find was $29
> So I just got extra material when I brought the pink material for the walls,
> It took a long time to work out how to make the pillow case but I did it!!
> Im not the best sewer so I'm proud of what I did!! The butterfly is an iron-on
> ...


I'm new at sewing too and found out I love it! Now I'm excited to try so much stuff lol I want to try something liket his when I have time or at least practice on a regular pillow first! You did a great job! I was looking at the iron on stuff for their clothing but couldn't find what I liked! I think the butterfly looks great and added that last touch to it! Awesome job girl I love it so much!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Honey sees the world with rose colored glasses!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

GREAT JOB! I make the snuggle pockets and I just want to say that you did a very good job! The pillow is just adorable as is her whole sleep area you have a creative mind and that is all it takes Have fun sewing....:hello1:


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So cute.You did a very good job


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You did a great job! A+!!!


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

Great job! I used crib bumper pads for the sides of Lily's crate. I had to do some work to them but she likes them. I wish hers was all pink like yours is though!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

LOVE IT!!!!!! I want one too lol


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Yay! You did SUCH a good job! It looks great. 
And omg, Honey looks so stinkin' cute in there, she couldn't be happier! Those are the BEST pictures of her!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

so girly with all the PINK...love it!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Neve38 said:


> Oh you've done a brilliant job there hun, lucky Honey. x





jan896 said:


> I LOVE it!!!! looks like a little princess lives there......... and she DOES!!





Ness♥Bella;781178 said:


> That is my dream, to live in all pink! Honey is a very lucky girl! You did a great job!





MChis said:


> Very nice job! Love it!





cprcheetah said:


> Great job! Everything looks awesome & so cute!





Amandarose531 said:


> Honey sees the world with rose colored glasses!





FBRaRrN said:


> So cute.You did a very good job





flippedstars said:


> You did a great job! A+!!!





Chihuahuasloveme said:


> LOVE IT!!!!!! I want one too lol





LovesMyPups said:


> Yay! You did SUCH a good job! It looks great.
> And omg, Honey looks so stinkin' cute in there, she couldn't be happier! Those are the BEST pictures of her!





N*T*M*4U said:


> so girly with all the PINK...love it!!


Thanks so much everyone!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> I'm new at sewing too and found out I love it! Now I'm excited to try so much stuff lol I want to try something liket his when I have time or at least practice on a regular pillow first! You did a great job! I was looking at the iron on stuff for their clothing but couldn't find what I liked! I think the butterfly looks great and added that last touch to it! Awesome job girl I love it so much!


I think buying the pillow case would have been easier, especially for a
beginner. It really took me a while to work out how it should be made!
But I just thought $29 for a plain pink case was to expensive.
Sugarbaby got the butterfly, I am not sure where from??
But she is always picking them up to put on the coats that we make!
(again were beginners) but we have a go and our Chi's are always warm in
winter 



Dazy Mae said:


> GREAT JOB! I make the snuggle pockets and I just want to say that you did a very good job! The pillow is just adorable as is her whole sleep area you have a creative mind and that is all it takes Have fun sewing....:hello1:


I have seen your snuggle pockets  They are totally awesome. :hello1:
The fur isnt sewn in all the way around on her bed, only on the sides
She can get in and out from borh ends. I loved the basic idea of your
snuggle beds, and just couldnt find anything online in Australia that 
was girly. So I had a go my self!



Babi.Greenwood said:


> Great job! I used crib bumper pads for the sides of Lily's crate. I had to do some work to them but she likes them. I wish hers was all pink like yours is though!


Can you post pics? I love looking at all of the chi crafty stuff!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Beautiful job! Honey looks like she loves it too.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Great Job on the crate project. It is so nice to make exactly what you want. Honey looks very happy with her new princess room


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

foggy said:


> Beautiful job! Honey looks like she loves it too.


Thank! and she does 



Chiboymom said:


> Great Job on the crate project. It is so nice to make exactly what you want. Honey looks very happy with her new princess room


Yep, I hated all the sides looking like she was in jail!
Honey does love it, tail wagging as soon as I put her
in there for the 1st time


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

You did a *FABULOUS *job! You definitely should be proud!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG MY EYES!!!!! lol! everythin is so pink and bootiful! very very nice for a "beginner" in sewing! love the setup


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

You did a great job girl!!!! Love the pink theme  Looks like Honey is in love with it all. 

Lori


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

AC/DC Fan said:


> You did a *FABULOUS *job! You definitely should be proud!!


Thanks 



pigeonsheep said:


> OMG MY EYES!!!!! lol! everythin is so pink and bootiful! very very nice for a "beginner" in sewing! love the setup


Lol its very pink on the eyes I agree!



Ivy's mom said:


> You did a great job girl!!!! Love the pink theme  Looks like Honey is in love with it all.
> 
> Lori


Thanks! Honey does love it.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

What a fantastic job!!! I am truly impressed. It looks so cozy and homey in there. I'll bet Honey just loves it. Nice work!!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

rcj1095 said:


> What a fantastic job!!! I am truly impressed. It looks so cozy and homey in there. I'll bet Honey just loves it. Nice work!!!


Aww thankyou!! I cant believe how much everyone seems to like it!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

well if honey loves it, we all love it!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> well if honey loves it, we all love it!


haha!!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww thats really nice. Im so impressed! 

Honey looks right at home in her new Pad! x


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Great job! Her little bed even has a pretty pink butterfly!


----------

